# Looking for red moyen/klein poodle



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome. This new format for Poodle Forum no longer comes with instructions. You've inadvertently landed in a section dedicated to members who have primarily equipment or supplies available for sale or trade with other members. 

Your post and request will find a wider audience if you repost in Member Introductions or Poodle Talk. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

There are no such things as 'Klien' Poodles in North America... or 'Moyen. You will only find them in countries speaking German _Klein_, or French _Moyen_. In North America we speak English so we call them "Medium".


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Countryboy said:


> There are no such things as 'Klien' Poodles in North America... or 'Moyen. You will only find them in countries speaking German _Klein_, or French _Moyen_. In North America we speak English so we call them "Medium".


Countryboy I forgive you because you’re a nice guy, but we also speak french... 

There is Attitude Poodles on the south shore who sometimes has miniatures that she shows and breeds. I know she has blacks but she might have other colors. 

There is also Arreau in Ontario, she is a member here and she has reds, apricots, creams and whites. She breeds standards but she might have smaller ones sometimes.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Countryboy said:


> There are no such things as 'Klien' Poodles in North America... or 'Moyen. You will only find them in countries speaking German _Klein_, or French _Moyen_. In North America we speak English so we call them "Medium".




(Wait. That _was_ a joke, right?)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Romi333 said:


> Hello,
> Our family is looking for a medium size or small standard red poodle. We are located in Mintreal, Canada, but we can go to northeastern US to adopt (Pennsylvania, OH, etc). Do you know any breeders of Klein poodles in that area? Thank you!


Sorry I don't have any suggestions, but you're describing my dream poodle! Hope you'll come back with photos when you find your puppy.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Can y'all imagine the confusion that would ensue if I refused to recognize Tonka as a Standard Poodle, but insisted that he was a Caniche Royale. 
That's what you people are doing. And now, because it's been allowed to spread, YOU PEOPLE have got newcomers looking for imaginary dogs. The SAME dogs that here we call Medium... but you don't want one of them. You want a Medium-in-a-different-language.
The ultimate in stupidity...


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Countryboy said:


> YOU PEOPLE


CBC called. They said you’re fired. LoL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I guess I'm not in on the joke ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I guess I'm not in on the joke ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


You're Canadian, right? Don Cherry, after umpteen years and umpteen controversial remarks, was finally fired from Hockey Night in Canada for calling immigrants "You people". The Canadian menswear industry will never be the same lol. (non-Canadians - I highly recommend you google image search the name ?).



Romi333 said:


> Hello,
> Our family is looking for a medium size or small standard red poodle. We are located in Mintreal, Canada, but we can go to northeastern US to adopt (Pennsylvania, OH, etc). Do you know any breeders of Klein poodles in that area? Thank you!


Sorry for the derailment, Romi - I'm not sure, but depends on your definition of "klein" - I know Arreau in Ontario, a member here, breeds red standard poodles, and tends to have poodles who are smaller than average.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I got the Don Cherry bit, but still can't tell if Countryboy's joking. ? We're lucky to live in a region that includes CBC in our cable package. Keeps my Canadian roots planted.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oops! And yes! Sorry for the hijacking. Our standard poodle is 42 lbs at almost 8 months. She's a lovely size. Worth checking with reputable breeders of small standards, or even breeders of large minis. At the very least, they could point you in the right direction.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I got the Don Cherry bit, but still can't tell if Countryboy's joking


in Europe there are 4 sizes of poodles (we have 3 in North America), and they can’t be interbred. One of the sizes, in between our miniature and our standard, is called « Moyen » in French and « Klein » in German. Both terms mean « Medium ». 

Some breeders in North American are taking advantage of this and pretending to have « Moyens » or « Kleins » but in reality what they have is a miniature or standard that fits the Moyen’s/Klein’s height in Europe. Those breeders will even ask for a higher price sometimes. It’s just a scam and a way for unscrupulous people to make more money.

There are a few breeders who import Moyens from Europe and have « the real deal », but they are rare.

I think that’s what Countryboy is referring to.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> in Europe there are 4 sizes of poodles (we have 3 in North America), and they can’t be interbred. One of the sizes, in between our miniature and our standard, is called « Moyen » in French and « Klein » in German. Both terms mean « Medium ».
> 
> Some breeders in North American are taking advantage of this and pretending to have « Moyens » or « Kleins » but in reality what they have is a miniature or standard that fits the Moyen’s/Klein’s height in Europe. Those breeders will even ask for a higher price sometimes. It’s just a scam and a way for unscrupulous people to make more money.
> 
> ...


I was really just taken aback/confused by his "We speak English in North America." 

But back to the original topic - thank you for explaining that to me! I honestly had no idea. I can see why people get suckered


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I love touring l'Acadie in New Brunswick, Baie d'Chaleur, Shippigan, Cheticamp, Cape Breton and the other French pockets on our East Coast. Where Tonka can be a Caniche Royale. I think he carries his tail higher. lol

But I'm with Dechi... as usual. I believe that, mostly, the buyers of so-called Kleins, or Moyens, are being sold a bill of goods.
Nice tale to go with your new puppy, but it's all made up.

NOLA does Reds too. Too bad she's so far. But then if NOLA's got one, Arreau can easily get it for you. They're Red Poodle sisters under the skin. 

You've got the word out in the right place. You'll find one.


----------



## Mela D (Jun 9, 2017)

Romi333 said:


> Hello,
> Our family is looking for a medium size or small standard red poodle. We are located in Mintreal, Canada, but we can go to northeastern US to adopt (Pennsylvania, OH, etc). Do you know any breeders of Klein poodles in that area? Thank you!


Hi, 2 years ago I bought a Moyen Poodle puppy. He is the perfect size. About 34 pounds. I got him from Thunder Run K9. Try Poodle Prospects for Performance Sports on Facebook group pages.


----------



## Cyclingsuperfan (Jan 24, 2021)

Romi333 said:


> Hello,
> Our family is looking for a medium size or small standard red poodle. We are located in Mintreal, Canada, but we can go to northeastern US to adopt (Pennsylvania, OH, etc). Do you know any breeders of Klein poodles in that area? Thank you!


----------



## Cyclingsuperfan (Jan 24, 2021)

I just received an email about a red Klein poodle father being bred with a 75% poodle 25% Cockapoo Mother. Puppies are about to be born soon and they are located in Aylmer, Quebec. Would you like more information?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Cyclingsuperfan said:


> I just received an email about a red Klein poodle father being bred with a 75% poodle 25% Cockapoo Mother. Puppies are about to be born soon and they are located in Aylmer, Quebec. Would you like more information?


This thread is a year old, so I'm closing it for now.


----------

